# RAID-1 using NetBSD OpenBSD OpenIndiana



## gpatrick (Nov 3, 2012)

Wanted to use two 1TB USB drives using RAID-1.

My choices are NetBSD 6.0, OpenBSD 5.1 (5.2 wasn't released a few days ago) and OpenIndiana.  I did not try FreeBSD.

After a few failed attempts of trying raidframe on NetBSD I gave up, although I did actually have it setup according to the documentation it wouldn't boot properly.

Next I used softraid on OpenBSD and it was easy to setup and only took a minute to do so before installing. After 24 hours my rebuild of the RAID-1 was at 42%.

My third install was OpenIndiana and installed to one drive. Then attempted to mirror and had an error saying I can't use an EFI labeled disk. Quick search led me to a document and 5 minutes later I started resilvering. These were the results:


```
# zpool status rpool2
   pool:  rpool2
  state:  ONLINE
   scan:  resilvered 2.21G in 0h10m with 0 errors on Fri Nov  2 12:55:45 2012
 config: 
             NAME           STATE           READ   WRITE   CKSUM
             rpool2        ONLINE              0       0       0
               mirror-0    ONLINE              0       0       0
                  c3t0d0s0 ONLINE              0       0       0
                  c6t0d0s0 ONLINE              0       0       0

errors:  No known data errors
```


----------

